
What side projects are you up to? - tokhi
Please discuss why are you satisfied about it?
======
Sodel
I've got two hobby projects on the go.

I'm building a steam power plant simulator for students and trainees that
won't cost upwards of $100K for a site license. It also has a plant builder
interface, which lets anyone place and connect equipment, piping,
instrumentation, and controls. Then, they can run the plant like a real
operator would from a control room.

When I was at school for power/stationary engineering, we all wished we could
use something like the school's simulator at home. So, maybe I'll get to fill
that niche. (And, nothing out there has a do-it-yourself plant builder!)

I have mostly-complete prototypes done for the builder interface and numerical
simulator. I like that it keeps the theory that I learned at school nice and
fresh.

Also, I bought a gas turbine engine on eBay, and I'm working with a friend to
get it running. We got an oil system hooked up yesterday, and we spun it up
with the starter motor and a car battery. Lots of fun!

------
adzeds
I built a football betting algorithm and constantly play with that to improve
the accuracy..

Generates a very healthy income!

betalyst.com

~~~
jbrooksuk
Is your income via ads?

I'm interested as to how your algorithm works. My girlfriends family invited
me to their Super Six league (I don't watch football) and so I thought about
building something like this.

~~~
hackerboos
Best gambling income comes from affiliation. They pay out $40+ for a new
account that makes a deposit.

------
Xangis
I'm working on a search engine, [https://wbsrch.com](https://wbsrch.com). Most
fun I've ever had. Not so great yet, but getting better every day.

------
jbrooksuk
I work a lot on Cachet
([https://github.com/CachetHQ/Cachet](https://github.com/CachetHQ/Cachet))
it's an open source alternative to StatusPage.io and has garnered a lot of
popularity among household names, universities and startups. It's cool!

Aside from Cachet, I work on StyleCI
([https://styleci.io](https://styleci.io)) which is self-sufficient. StyleCI
is a PHP Coding Standards CI that currently works with GitHub. We're working
on BitBucket support.

And finally I'm working on a couple of SaaS projects that have yet to launch.

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks for Cachet! Been definitely on the lookout for exactly this for our
SaaS.

~~~
jbrooksuk
My pleasure! Let me know if you need anything; james@alt-three.com

------
veddox
Writing a novel - a bit of a change from writing code ;-)

------
krapp
Slowly (and ineptly) teaching myself how to develop in Hacklang and Vagrant by
building a Hacker News like forum[0]. Also, four months into my first Game A
Month project[1], a Berzerk clone that's not going to wind up being Berzerk at
all.

[0][https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/based-
hack](https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/based-hack)

[1][https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/berzerk](https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/berzerk)

>Please discuss why are you satisfied about it?

I really like Hack, although I am learning some of the assumptions I had about
the way types work seem not to be correct, and I'm debugging through nano
which is annoying. I don't like that it doesn't support ArrayAccess, but
things like shapes and immutable types more than make up for it.

Teaching myself game programming at the low-but-not-bare-metal level of C++
and SDL is satisfying because of the problem solving challenges involved. I
kind of know in the back of my mind that I'll probably never come up with a
game anyone wants to play, though.

------
drakonka
I'm working on a browser based snail simulation. I've been wanting to make
this thing for over 10 years now and I am satisfied about it because there are
so many aspects to work on. If I get bored of one part of the project I can
move on to something else. If I get bored of working on snail brain
infrastructure I can work on the breeding system. Or if I get bored of coding
I can work on the front-end design or item illustrations. There is always
something to hold my interest.

------
arisAlexis
I'm working on an immutable Twitter especially for politicians or predictors.
No images but all other features are there. Hoping for a better no bs society
:)

HTTP://Writedown.co

~~~
bbcbasic
How immutable is it? Is it using blockchain?

~~~
arisAlexis
You can send a tweet to btc blockchain free of charge though currently.I am
trying to convince free speech organisations to either hold a distributed db
or run a sidechain for data verification because btc immutability has costs
and I want it to be free.

------
jordansmith
Making an instagram stat tracker, very similar to socialblade.

Socialblade's instagram tracking has went down hill in the past few months and
also want to avoid the 5 account limit. Nothing crazy complicated, but just
something that will make my life much easier.

------
tmaly
I have been working on
[https://bestfoodnearme.com](https://bestfoodnearme.com) a little at a time. I
used it to learn how to program in Go. The site works, but I am revamping the
look.

I am happy with it, I learned quite a bit about Go and I was really able to
focus on some interesting aspects of web app development that I would normally
not get to work on at my day job.

One other big plus was that I have started using Go at my day job, and it has
been a huge help with certain classes of problems.

------
ianleeclark
Working on my torrent tracker in Go
([https://github.com/GrappigPanda/notorious](https://github.com/GrappigPanda/notorious)),
but I'm probably going to switch gears and work on a distributed cache in
Erlang that supports easy key timeouts because my workaround in Redis for
reaping expired peers is pretty ugly.

------
wingerlang
Between working and freelancing, I am building an app alongside myself
learning a new language. I found that lots of the current apps for this
specific language are total crap. So I figured I should build a high quality
one.

Also I don't really "enjoy" learning the language so doing something I really
enjoy makes it quite nice.

------
tixocloud
Building a marketing automation platform for small businesses
([http://orchestrahq.com](http://orchestrahq.com)). Not really satisfied with
it at the moment as I would love to incorporate machine learning capabilities
into the system. However, it's been a great learning experience.

~~~
threesixandnine
Link not working!

~~~
tixocloud
Really? It worked for me. Try
[https://orchestrahq.com](https://orchestrahq.com).

~~~
threesixandnine
Working now. Strange...I got redirected to 127.0.0.1:8000

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks. I've noticed it did that once but I'm not sure if it's on my end or
CloudFlare's end. I'll investigate.

~~~
skiltz
Does it to me also. [https://127.0.0.1:8008/](https://127.0.0.1:8008/)

~~~
tixocloud
Does it happen to you when you use the http link or the https link? Or both?

~~~
asteadman
Happened to me with http. Once you successfully connect to the https endpoint,
HTTP Strict Transport Security kicks in and you no-longer see it. just fyi.

~~~
tixocloud
Any thoughts/ideas on how to fix this?

~~~
asteadman
Somewhere in your config there's a 301 redirect (UHOH!) to localhost, either
as a cloudflare page rule or a misconfiguration on your origin server. If you
use chrome you can remove HSTS for your domain here: chrome://net-
internals/#hsts , this should at least allow you to replicate the problem
(just don't visit the https version or it'll be enabled again.)

    
    
      $ curl -v orchestrahq.com
      * About to connect() to orchestrahq.com port 80 (#0)
      *   Trying 104.27.137.19... connected
      > GET / HTTP/1.1
      > User-Agent: curl/7.22.0 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) libcurl/7.22.0 OpenSSL/1.0.1 zlib/1.2.3.4 libidn/1.23 librtmp/2.3
      > Host: orchestrahq.com
      > Accept: */*
      >
      < HTTP/1.1 301 Moved Permanently
      < Date: Wed, 06 Apr 2016 14:09:23 GMT
      < Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8
      < Transfer-Encoding: chunked
      < Connection: keep-alive
      < Set-Cookie: xxx
      < X-Frame-Options: SAMEORIGIN
      < Location: https://127.0.0.1:8008/
      < P3P: CP="ALL DSP COR PSAa PSDa OUR NOR ONL UNI COM NAV"
      < X-Content-Type-Options: nosniff
      < Server: cloudflare-nginx
      < CF-RAY: 28f5d13940ba0719-SJC

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks very much. Hopefully, it's been fixed.

------
bnp
I'm working on a windows app to pull tabular data straight from a PDF into
excel. [http://www.3xfour.com](http://www.3xfour.com) Currently working on
adding a web hosted version to pull the data as a csv, but have way to go.
Would welcome any feedback Thanks

~~~
tixocloud
Amazing. It's definitely one of my dreams as a financial analyst to be able to
do that. Would be happy to provide any feedback.

~~~
bnp
Thanks that would be great, please send any of your thoughts to
admin@3xfour.com

------
mgalka
Just launched a first version of FOIA Mapper, a tool for searching offline
government records.

[https://foiamapper.com](https://foiamapper.com)

FOIA is a niche topic, which is not a bad thing for a side project - fewer
eyeballs, more opportunity to really make an impact.

------
lmnobuddy
A BDD testing framework for Go. I didn't really like any of the existing
packages and am really just doing this as an exercise for learning Go.
[https://github.com/claassen/gotest](https://github.com/claassen/gotest)

------
gbrindisi
I'm trying to build a threat intel platform to gather data on threats
delivered via spam.

------
codegeek
working on a wordpress plugin to create presentations/slides using revealjs.
Work in progress. I work a lot with wordpress lately and surprised that there
are no good presentation plugins available yet. I like revealjs so decided to
use it.

------
andrewayim
I'm working on a consumer social messaging app in the UK based on sharing just
one thing a day...... need to find quality dev support to join the movement.

